# The latest update on our Mavis (locovan).



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

For those who do not frequent the "Early Birds Forum", but who know and communicate with Mavis on other forums, I am pleased to pass on the "good news" that Mavis had her scheduled surgery at Guys Hospital yesterday, (31st July), and is back in the ward and comfortable. All went well for her, and Ray is travelling in to see Mavis sometime today.

Regards to all,

Jock.

Mods, please can you sticky for a reasonable period? Thanks, Jock.

(Mod Note. Happy to do so Jock. Thanks for the update.)

Edited due to bad grammar and punctuation. Still learning though. :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Very good news indeed. 

Ray, if you're reading this, please pass all our good wishes to Mavis and we look forward to seeing her back on the forums as soon as possible.

G


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the info.

Good news. Best wishes Mavis for a speedy recovery.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Best wishes Mavis and have a rapid recovery.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Good Luck Mavis, hope you are well soon.
Hurry back your forum needs you.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Pass our good wishes on to Mavis for a speedy recovery.

Sonja and Kevin
xx


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Excellent news, Jock. Haven't been able to frequent the EBs recently, so I'm really pleased you posted this here. Thanks, Jock.

Gerald


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Best wishes and look forward to seeing you back very soon.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for the update Jock.

Wishing Mavis a speedy recovery.

Sue


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Jock for keeping us up to speed. Please give Mavis our best wishes for a rapid recovery to good health.

from UncleNorm and AuntieSandra x


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Mavis*

Get Well Soon Mavis

Mr. & Mrs. TeeMyob


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Our best wishes to Mavis. 

Hope Ray and (dog) is not missing her to much.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

best wishes to mavis, hope you are on your motorhome hols again soon / tomnjune


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

From Doreen and me with love


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

rootin' for yer kiddo


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We are all missing you Mavis,

best wishes

Dave p and Margaret p


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Keep taking the pills Mavis

Good luck


Peter


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Glad to hear that things went well. Now hurry back to us cos we miss ya!!
But take your time and recover properly as well.

Love ya lots with jelly tots

Ca


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

That's good news. I hope your soon feeling tickety boo Mavis and able to post on here soon. 
Lesley


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Best wishes to Mavis. Hope she gets back out on the dance floor again soon. Bernard and Gill and Les and Sue also send their best even though they have passed on to the dark side and started tugging again.
Gerry and Val


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Intercepted a message from the Queen.... 

Quote....

"My husband and I are pleased to welcome you into the healthy section of the Commonwealth. It does one no good to have poor peoples diseases and the sooner one is polo fit then we are one big happy family.

I wish you continuing good health and please work hard to pay your taxes as Phillip and I are a little short what, with the recession and all.

God Bless, God Speed and God night to all my subjects." Unquote


I thought that was very nice and I too would wish you a speedy recovery and a speedy return home to your family.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

We are all wishing you a very speedy recovery Mavis.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hope you have a speedy recovery Mavis

best wishes

Trevor & Julie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Get well*

Hurry up and get better, do as you are told.

Big sloppy kiss from Jenny and a big hug from me - or the other way around if you wish.

Russell


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Get well soon Mavis, I always enjoy your posts, Alan.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Look out for Daphne while your in their Mavis, she seems to have vanished. Rumour has it she's having the op again


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for letting us know the good news Jock.

Hope you are feeling better soon Mavis.

Jenny & Ken


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Wishing you a speedy recovery! 

Keith and Ros


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

C'mon missus - get yerself sorted out, and believe for health and happiness.

Thinking of you.

Dougie.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Mavis can't wait to see you back on the forums............missing you and your sense of humour :wink: hope you are soon buzzing around again on here :wink:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Get well soon Mavis.

steve


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

I have passed on your good wishes to Ray, and a copy of the link in the hope that he can print off the pages, for Mavis to read when he next visits her.

Update, as of 21.30 last night.
*Mavis is looking a lot better today, than she did on Thursday when Ray left her at Guys. She was sitting up and eating her dinner. That is a good sign. They drained 4 pints of fluid off during the night, and 2 pints this morning. Hopefully now that she has had this op it is going to stop draining into the lung and eventually slow to a stop.*.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Jock

Thanks for the update. She's never too far from our thoughts.

Gerald


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Glad to hear everything's going well. Hope you'll be back soon Mavis.

Viv


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for the info Jock

Here's hoping for the very best outcome for Mavis!

Do tell Ray to make sure he's looking after himself too.... with all the to-ing and fro-ing to the hospital it's easy to forget :wink: (and ask him to give Mavis a hug from me  )


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Glad mavis is a bit brighter. Come on girl we need you back the place aint the same without you hunny! Get well soon!


Just a thought but is there any way we can send her some flowers or something from all her friends on Motorhomefacts. I would be very willing to chip in.


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

Best wishes to Mavis, we look forward to you returning home.

Ray, let us know if there is anything we can do, we only live a few miles from Seasalter.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Mavis,

Very sorry to hear that locovan has had to go 'on shed' for maintenance.

Miss you lots.

A bit of an overhaul and you'll soon be back 'in steam' and on the right lines.

Best wishes

SDA :wink:


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Glad to hear you are sitting up in bed and feeling a bit brighter Mavis.
We are all missing you and your sense of humour on here so hurry up and get better  

Lots of love 
Catz


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

JockandRita said:


> .... 4 pints .... during the night, and 2 pints this morning


Sheesh. 8O 6 pints. What a session. What a gal.



Dougie.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

All the best Mave, I was unaware of your probs, I don't get up early enough to be an early bird  
I shall buff up my tuba in your honour :wink: 
Get well soon, Steve x


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Best news this weekend.

Kev n Liz


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Come on Mavis, The Mavericks and the line dancers are rooting for you.
Ask me nicely and I shall even sing for you. Ask me even more nicely and I shall shut up.
Gerry


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hope to see you on our travels very soon. All the best, Jane and Bob


----------

